# Bully sticks and vomiting



## Bing (Jan 16, 2014)

I just bought a bag of bully sticks online through ebay. The ebay seller has a good reputation and she gets her products from True chews. 
After 10 min of chewing on the sticks, my dogs promptly threw up. 
The seller checked with True Chews and seems there have been no other problems with other bags and lot numbers that have been sold. 
So, I thought maybe it was just my dogs, or they were sick or something.
I gave it another try today, and sure enough, after 5 min, one of my dogs threw up. My fluffs are 10 months old. Needless to say, I will be throwing these chews out. 
Anyone else have this kind of reaction to a bully chew?


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Tyson does the same thing. No more for him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would most certainly get rid of all of them since they apparently are causing some harm to your dogs.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I have resisted giving bully sticks to mine as I think they're icky. My new vet actually recommended them for help to keep teeth clean. Went and made sure to get some from the US. They loved them, I only let them have them when I can watch them. The other night Lily must have chewed a little chunk off and it got caught in her throat. She was choking and threw up. It was still caught in her throat, she was having trouble catching her breath. We were about to take off to ER, I stuck my finger down her throat as she was really struggling and I guess I dislodged it and she coughed it up. She drank water, gave me a lick and was fine. Scared the crap out of me. No more bully sticks in my house.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

I have never used these and won't. I used to use greenies before I knew better. For chewing urges, I lean now towards antlers, (good for their teeth too!) which I know some others here also use. Because Zoe had pancreatitis, I learned the hard way that the less they ingest besides their food and very limited treats (boiled chicken or fresh veggies/fruits) the better..


----------



## dragonsdawn (Jul 23, 2012)

I use bladder sticks. Ms Michelle mentioned that she got some from best bully stick. I like them cause they are not in my opinion as hard as the bully sticks. Plus they are cheaper.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

My Savannah did the same thing with the bully she got from her barkbox last month. It was the only time she's done that. I threw it away. This month, another bully, same brand, came and I let her try it. Just fine. I think it was just that one. She has bullies from our local dog botique 3 to 4 times a week with no problem. She loves them and I'm glad she has only had that one reaction.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the last ones I got were also from Best Bully Sticks per someone's recommendation here, but we had issues w/them so I didn't give them to either any more. I posted here about it but can't remember details exactly tonight.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think all chews have some controversy. I wish mine weren't a chewer, but you have to give her something or she would chew the house up. I threw out the antlers, with so many people warning and telling of dogs breaking teeth. I used to give her the rawhide, but had warnings of choking on those. I now give the bullys, only from Best Bullys and only American. And only when I am present to watch her. 

It is really hard to decide what is best. Thankfully she doesn't usually swallow the non-edible things she chews on. I feel for those of you who have dogs who ingest anything they can get ahold of.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We use Churpie Chews as they are very hard---we also have antlers (which I find softer). Kitzel broke a larger part of a Churpie off in this last batch (I think it had a fault line in it) so I am watching even these more closely. Even the Churpies are not without danger. I throw away anything when it gets even near being small. My two are extremely aggressive chewers.


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

I order from Best Bully Sticks for Cassidy and Lexi and have never had a problem - I order the oder free ones. They both love them.

I did buy a bag at the bet store (can not remember the name) and Cassidy threw up - I tossed the entire bag in the trash...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Never given mine a bully. He ate part of a greenie and threw up. He chews his toys and carrot chips.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

